# woohoo my olive came on wednsday



## JUNGLE-JAK (Aug 24, 2012)

yahh my olive came on wedsnday his name is now kaiba from yugioh lol i will post pics when my wifi gets fixed :]


----------



## daveandem2011 (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the picks, congrats on your new snake

Cheers Dave


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Sep 4, 2012)

here he is, i called himkaiba because yami marik, marik yugi and bakura dont suit him


----------



## StimiLove (Sep 4, 2012)

have you got a good sized cage for this one?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Sep 5, 2012)

right now he is in the enclosure my 6ft bredli was in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1lol, the enclosure is about 4ft-3ft-4ft. im getting another one soon, its a $600 one from pets to pamper


----------



## sharky (Sep 5, 2012)

YAY! Some good news for you!!!!!! himkaiba looks AWESOME!!!!!! May I ask where the name came from? It's an awesome name


----------

